# William Twisse on election and the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2021)

Subservient to God’s election of some is each covenant. The covenant of works to humble them, not only upon the consideration of their sins, whereby they have merited eternal death; but especially upon consideration how their natural corruption is so far from being mastered and corrected by the Law, as that on the contrary it is irritated and exasperated so much the more.

Then the covenant of grace to comfort them, considering how the condition of life is adduced and tempered, being from exact and strict obedience changed into faith and repentance; but chiefly upon consideration that the word of this covenant is a word of power mastering their corruption, and enabling to perform faith, repentance, and Evangelical obedience in an acceptable manner unto the Lord. ...

For more, see William Twisse on election and the two covenants.


----------

